# Bota Shpirtërore > Toleranca fetare >  Taksë prej 1000 Eurove grave muslimane

## Explorer

*Geert Wilders*

*Taksë për mbulesë në kokë*

Geert Wilders përsëri dëshiron të jetë në qendër të vëmendjes duke kërkuar të vendoset taksë për gratë që vendosin mbulesën Islame.
Deputeti shumë i përfolur holandez kërkon që të ju vendosët një *taksë prej 1000 Eurove grave muslimane* që vendosin mbulesën. Kreu i partisë së djathtë liberale Partia e Lirisë thotë se gratë muslimane qe dëshirojnë ta mbajnë mbulesën Islame duhet të aplikojnë për licencë. 
Ai po i propozon këto masa për ti dekurajuar gratë muslimane për të vendosur mbulesën. 

Duket se "Motrat e nderit" dhe Gratë Qifute do të jenë të përjashtuara nga këto masa për shkak se ai i takon partisë e cila është shumë kritike ndaj Islamit. 



Vështirë të kuptohet se si e mban partia e tij emrin "liberale" dhe "Parti e Lirisë" kur kjo parti nuk beson në ndonjë lloj të lirisë thotë Muhamed Anvar nga Examiner.com.


Ata janë kundër emigracionit, kundër të drejtave për pakicat. Ata janë njerëz që duan të ngarkojnë popullin me taksa për një shami koke.

----------


## Explorer

Shikoni se çfare face psikopati i ka .


*2:7.	All-llahu ua mbylli atyre zemrat, veshët e tyre dhe në të pamurit e tyre ka një perde, e ata kanë një dënim të 

madh.*

----------


## Homer

Explorer po doli nje ligj i tille ne Europe, ke per te lan lesht tu pagu gjobat e grave te shpise  :pa dhembe:

----------


## Smth_Poetic

Ama cfare ftyre qe paska dhe ai ...loooool......tamam kopil i ndonje nazisti. 
nejse se hollandezve u eshte mpire truri nga kokaina e tepert , su merret per baze shume idiotlliqet qe leshojne nga goja.

----------


## prenceedi

Behet fjale per burken ketu apo per te gjitha llojet e shamive...........

----------


## Explorer

> Explorer po doli nje ligj i tille ne Europe, ke per te lan lesht tu pagu gjobat e grave te shpise


Europa nuk do te sjell asnjehere kesi ligjesh qe propozohen nga narkomanet dhe ateistet sikurse qe je ti i gjori adoleshent

homer pasha. Ne bote dhe Europe do te dominoje ligji Islam, ligji i All-llahut xh.sh, i gjori homer pashe narkomani. E kur do

te vjen ai ligj, ti do te jesh i falur nese mbushesh mend para kohe, e nese jo ti dhe grate e tua kane per te lan lesh e 

lekure.

----------


## mltn

mos kini dert se nuk ndodh nje gje e tille, si duket i ben thirje van gogu ketij shokut hahaha

----------


## mia@

> Europa nuk do te sjell asnjehere kesi ligjesh qe propozohen nga narkomanet dhe ateistet sikurse qe je ti i gjori adoleshent
> 
> homer pasha. *Ne bote dhe Europe do te dominoje ligji Islam, ligji i All-llahut xh.sh, i gjori homer pashe narkomani*. E kur do
> 
> te vjen ai ligj, ti do te jesh i falur nese mbushesh mend para kohe, e nese jo ti dhe grate e tua kane per te lan lesh e 
> 
> lekure.


Vetem per kete arsye s'duhet t'ju tolerojne. Ju doni te dominoni dhe jo thjesht te praktikoni fene tuaj atje ku jetoni.

----------


## Explorer

> Vetem per kete arsye s'duhet t'ju tolerojne.


Kush eshte ai autoritet qe ka ne dore tolerancen dhe jotolerancen???





> doni te dominoni dhe jo thjesht te praktikoni fene tuaj atje ku jetoni.


Ne duam te dominojme????!!!!!

hehehehe

Gabim je, i ngateron konceptet, lexo me mire postimin qe e ke cituar dhe do te

shikosh se kush do te dominoje.

----------


## mia@

> Kush eshte ai autoritet qe ka ne dore tolerancen dhe jotolerancen???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ne duam te dominojme????!!!!!
> 
> hehehehe
> 
> ...


Apo nuk po thua qe ne Evrope do te dominoje ligji i All-llahut tuaj. Pse ne Evrope kur Evropa nuk eshte muslimane? 
A nuk po pretendoni ta beni tere boten muslimane?  Evropa nuk po ju vjen juve ne vendet islamike dhe po ju kerkon t'ju respektoni fene, jeni ju qe e doni nje gje te tille me ngulm.

----------


## xfiles

Ky politikani eshte heroi im personal,
Kjo taksa uroj te jete 6 mujore.

----------


## gerrard73

> Explorer po doli nje ligj i tille ne Europe, ke per te lan lesht tu pagu gjobat e grave te shpise


Pse sa gra ka ?

----------


## mia@

> Explorer po doli nje ligj i tille ne Europe, ke per te lan lesht tu pagu gjobat e grave te shpise


Ne fakt me keq per femrat e shkreta. Do mbyllen brenda 4 mureve.

----------


## gerrard73

*Partia e Geert Wilders eshte partia e dyte ne Hollande. Edhe pak vite do te jete kryeminister dhe gjerat do te ndryshojne. Kjo do te jete e ardhja e Europes, estremistat ne pushtet.*

----------


## Smth_Poetic

hollanda nje bith vend eshte e sja ve kush njeri veshin . 
prandaj stha gje europa edhe kur liberalizuan drogen. 
vend eksperimental , ku ne te do praktikohet anarkizmi ne te ardhmen , mendoj une.

----------


## Explorer

> *Partia e Geert Wilders eshte partia e dyte ne Hollande. Edhe pak vite do te jete kryeminister dhe gjerat do te ndryshojne. Kjo do te jete e ardhja e Europes, estremistat ne pushtet.*


Shume bukur e ke pershkruar.

Ardhja e ketij majmuni narkoman ne pushtet do te jete shkaku kryesor i humbjes se luftes te ketyre te ngjajshmeve si 

ti. E pastaj ne Europe do te vjen nje dite e re me diell dhe do te fryjne erera te reja. Prandaj pregadituni per ndryshime

ne veten tuaj ju atesita e komunista, fashista e extremistat dhe ju narkomane,homoseksuale e lezbika.

Historia nuk ka njohur ndonje ekstremist te kete fituar luften.

----------


## pejani34

ky pis e ka pas ni shok, dhe nuk e ka ma sa jakan ther ne mes te qytetit.

seka larg edhe ky pis.

----------


## Kryqi i Paqes

Ndoshta duket si poshterim per sexin femer por eshte nje mendim shume i fuqishem per t'i nxjerre keto gjysmekafsha(me gjithe respektin per femrat) nga kthetrat e kafsheve te plota qe i manaxhojne, e tru-mjekrave te qelbura qe kane ardhur ne Europen qe urrejne, per nje cope buke. Islami i la pa buke, pa te ardhme, pa shprese, ndaj erdhen  bulevardeve Europiane..... dhe t'i mesosh si te jetojne te quajne racist. Cfare duan islamokundermuesit ne Europen Kristiane, pse nuk e ben Allahu(!) Arabo-Islamo-zonen si Europa qe te mblidhen ne xhunglen(ne fakt shkretetiren e tyre Zoterinjte dhe zonjat kundermues(me respekt per sexin femer)?! Kjo eshte dileme, zgjidhja e se ciles shpjegon fare mire cfare jane, ku perkasin dhe c'e ardhme i pret tifozat e Allahut nese vazhdojne te ngelen te tille.
*Kthimi ne te verteten* qe jetojme dhe qe shohim me syte tane se c'te mira sjell ka vetem nje rruge nje teori, nje praktike, nje dhe vetem nje menyre mendimi modern njerezor*- Perqafimi i Krishterimit* kthimi ne ate qe Zoti i dha njeriut fillimisht ne kete toke te shenjte, per t'i ndare nga kafshet, per t'i dhene vlera njerezore per te persosur te ardhmen e tyre, pse jo edhe ne kete jete. *Nese pendohen te gjithe muslimanet*, me pak pune dhe perpjekje mund te arrijne te behen njerez, *mund te falen nga Zoti i vertete* vetem nese perqafojne Krishterimin dhe falen ne sakrificen e njeriut -zot, Jezu Krishtit.
* Zoti e bekofte kete hollandez human!*

----------


## amenti

> ky pis e ka pas ni shok, dhe nuk e ka ma sa jakan ther ne mes te qytetit.
> 
> seka larg edhe ky pis.


hmmm paqja & toleranca s.w.s.t.
ju që ja mbani vetës myslimanë jeni dyftyrshat ma t'mdhaj n'botë

----------


## tvsh

> Explorer po doli nje ligj i tille ne Europe, ke per te lan lesht tu pagu gjobat e grave te shpise


do jete gallate nese vendoset ky ligj dhe te shikojme kush i shkel ligjet.

nuk di per ne europe por ne amerike "no shoes, no shirt, no service" qe detyron njerzit te mbajne nje etikete e te veshurit. nuk jeton ne pyll.

takse nuk ke kur nget makinen? takse nuk merret kur hip ne autobus?

myslymanet jetojne ne europe, jo ne pyll, jo ne shpelle, jo ne shkretetire. aty vendos europa si lejohet veshja.

----------

